# Am I the only one that does this?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to sell my stock rims/tires off my truck here in a bit to a guy on craigslist. Whenever I do deals like this, I'm always carrying my glock. Now i have a chl and often carry a firearm but especially in these situation when I'm meeting someone at a netrual location to sell/buy something. Maybe I'm just nervous about getting jacked... Yall do this too?

:thinking:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i usually just meet at a place that has alot of folks around


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

You're def not the only one. I've got my concealed weapons permit and I always bring my S&W .38 PP with me. The worlds kinda scary you can't be too sure who the are crazies these days.

I sure as heck had it with me when I went to South Beach Miami with 2 of my girlfriends.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not at all i work out of town all the time so i carry, and my wife is packin at home too!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i always have my springfield XD.40 w/ me. If I know im going to be downtown late at night then I have a compact 9mm that I can wear on my ankle.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

My glock .45 GAP stays with me too.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't go on these deals alone or empty handed.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

CCP here also. I'm never without it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My alabama one was much easier to get than my mississippi one... kinda scary actually but...


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

wow I guess our countries are that different. Would never even consider needing a gun to sell something to someone.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Although hefty, I tote my 1911 most every where I go also.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I took my test in Louisiana, sent the paperwork and applied in Florida. It's good in several states. The following info is from 

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/news/concealed_carry.html<table width="525" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" align="center" height="25">*FLORIDA'S RECIPROCITY STATES*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="261" align="left"> </td> <td width="264" align="left">Alabama  (1,3,5)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Alaska (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Arizona (6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Arkansas  (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Colorado (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Delaware</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Georgia (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Idaho (3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Indiana (1,3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Kansas (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Kentucky</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Louisiana  (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Michigan  (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Mississippi (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Missouri (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Montana (3)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Nevada (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">New Hampshire  (1,3,4,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">New Mexico (1) </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">North Carolina (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">North Dakota (3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Ohio (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Oklahoma (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Pennsylvania (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">South Carolina (1,4,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">South Dakota  (1,3)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Tennessee  (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Texas  (1,3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah  (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Vermont (2)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Virginia (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">West Virginia (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Wyoming (1,3)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have yet to get my permit but i have a ruger 9mm.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well deal is done, no issues. Glad yall agree, better safe than sorry. I'm a nice guy but I don't trust people till I get to know them a little especially in this day and age. And meeting a guy in parking lot that saw an ad on craigslist and called me... He could be anyone from just a normal guy wanting a deal to a scam artist or someone that has friends that are planning to rob me. I had my glock under my shirt just in case though.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw an episode of Unsolved Mysteries just the other day where a couple was selling a computer and it turns out he was some psycho. He killed the girl and almost killed the guy. I am fortunately able to carry my sidearm just about anywhere. I feel nude without mine, but I see a lot of the worst in people.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I do the same - never empty handed or alone.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Although hefty, I tote my 1911 most every where I go also.


thanks for not shootin lmfao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alabama has most of the same recip. states...


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe its because I'm from a small town but I've never really worried about. Anything that I've bought and had to meet someone for, I've talked to a few times on the phone and they have seemed alright though. I don't even own a hand gun. I want one but we use shotguns and rifles alot more.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I may pack a sidearm my whole life and (hopefully) never use it in a life threatening situation but consider it a tool like a winch, I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I pack TWO guns with me all day every day!!!! The bigger of the two is my right ARM........Faster also due to only having 4 fingers.....LOL!!!!!! And outside of the madness we a shooting family around here, a monthly ritual teachs them early. Cold steel in every corner. Craigs list is full of scams. I do only have 4 fingers all jokes aside.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no shocka for you! what happened though man?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd have to own a handgun to do this, and luckily I live in a place where you don't have to lock your doors at night (but the wife lock her up like Ft Knox, with alarms, deadbolts, montion sensors.... ).

But if I had to, it would be hard to hide the 30.06.....lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be hard to stick down your pant leg.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Fireing the GUNS sometimes has repercusions............bad case of gangreen and about lost my hand. Injections every 8 hours through a pik line to my heart for 11 weeks saved my hand but lost the finger and 3/4 of the knuckle! I dont regret it as the beating was needed, but think twice now before cutting em loose.


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I carry mine with me too. I look at it this way - if everythings cool we all go home, if somethings jacked up then I want all the help I can get. You never know a stangers intentions untill your'e headed home and the deals done.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't have one myself,don't see any need..
Have gotten out of the truck in parts of NYC and Detroit to get a pop before without thinking about it, and got asked "where you from boy" just smile and say Canada.
Do own a little moose gun have a few of them around here, don't think your hand guns would even feel like a tick bit to them..


----------

